# 9 Week old German Shepard Puppy Abandoned... PICS!



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Poor thing was left dumped behind my friends garage, no one knows why/what happened etc as this little girl is in very good condition.

My friends dogs dont get on with her so shes come to me for a while as my two love her! I cant keep her though, two dogs are enough for me lol!

Anyway- i know you guys are doggy mad so here is a pic of the very cute and rather boisturious nutbag!


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (1 June 2010)

if you are looking for a good permenant home i would be very happy to have her!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

OMG she looks like a really nice well reared pup!  I don't suppose by any chance she has an ear tattoo?  What area are you, might be able to put you in touch with someone who can help.

ETS I would say she is maybe a little less than 9 weeks.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Cardiff MM.. know anyone?

The vet said around 8 weeks, a week ago but i thought she looked much younger.. not that i would know! Young horses yes- young dogs.. nope! lol.

Sorry am being dull also; whats an ear tattoo?


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

Cardiff !  Kitty!
An ear tattoo is an identification number in her right ear, at her age it would probably just show as a messy green ear.

Try calling one of the folks on this website, they may be able to help
http://www.gsdwales.co.uk/contact_us.htm
or contact GSD rescue, 
http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/


----------



## Spudlet (1 June 2010)

Where's kitty when you need her????


----------



## muffinino (1 June 2010)

She is very cute and she looked like she'd settled well when I saw her 
Shame my cats would have heart attacks if I brought a dog home, lol!


----------



## galaxy (1 June 2010)

Contact Kitsune!  She may be interested, think she's quite local too!


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Cardiff !  Kitty!
An ear tattoo is an identification number in her right ear, at her age it would probably just show as a messy green ear.

Try calling one of the folks on this website, they may be able to help
http://www.gsdwales.co.uk/contact_us.htm
or contact GSD rescue, 
http://www.germanshepherdrescue.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Thanks for those.

No, theres nothing in her ear that i can see... however i did just get a sharp nip for my troubles lol! Shes quite a character!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

Was worth a try.  She does look a familiar stamp, any chance you could get any other pictures of her, might be easier to gauge her age from a standing photo?
Thinking about it Kitty was pretty set on a dog, so over to you ofcourseyoucan.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Was worth a try.  She does look a familiar stamp, any chance you could get any other pictures of her, might be easier to gauge her age from a standing photo?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure a standing one will happen: I can get a running/jumping/biting the ear of my other dog one though. Will aim to get back on tonight and post one for you


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			Thinking about it Kitty was pretty set on a dog, so over to you ofcourseyoucan.
		
Click to expand...

Last i heard she was moving abroad anyway and i think a more stable home would be suitable for this little mite.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

She is planning on taking the dogs with her though.  Anyway, hopefully you will be able to sort something with ofcourseyoucan, keep us updated.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

LOL look at my private life brought up in another unnassociated  thread, no wonder I have a big head 

However thanks for thinking of me everyone, but I don't really like bitches.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

If you post about your private life on an open forum it's going to get brought up unfort although it wasn't a dig- merely a making a point. 
It's not a problem, I'm aware you are preferable of dogs. Two many bitches under one household can cause problems.


----------



## KarineGSD (1 June 2010)

Hello I have sent you a private message but I am also posting on here inase of if I have done it wrong I am up in Builth wells area and I have heard that someone has had a puppy stolen in the Cardiff area nd if this is the same one there is a very large reward offered for its return. If you get intouch with me I can pass your details on to the family.  Please contact us right away as the family is distraut.  Kar


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

KarineGSD said:



			Hello I have sent you a private message but I am also posting on here inase of if I have done it wrong I am up in Builth wells area and I have heard that someone has had a puppy stolen in the Cardiff area nd if this is the same one there is a very large reward offered for its return. If you get intouch with me I can pass your details on to the family.  Please contact us right away as the family is distraut.  Kar
		
Click to expand...

I have pm'd you. My friend had contacted the police already and it's not the lost puppy unfort but thanks.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2010)

I've put something on FB, I have a few sheppy contacts on there.
She is very likely to have been stolen then dumped and we must try and reunite her with her owners, if so 

Someone swiped a whole litter sired by the same dog as my two, they were too young to be away from mum and they were not heard of again, they probably died 

Hope she gets sorted.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

Emmakate, if you can give me more details, exact area found etc I will post it on some GSD forums in case it has been stolen.


----------



## KarineGSD (1 June 2010)

This is my pm it keeps coming up that its not sending! iam sorry!

Sorry I am not very awake this morning the pup was stolen from Cardiff, not from Cardiff as i understand she was in the gentlemans van while he unpacked some things for their shop- have you taken her to be checker for microchip? I have sent your details to the family anyway and I am sure they will be intouch soon as they really are very distraut.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

I have sent the details to all the Wales breeders I have been in contact with so soon the pup should be re-united with her rightful owner, as MM says, pups of that calibre are always someones!!


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

As it happens KarineGSD my uncle lives with the original poster, I will send you his details so you can contact him just incase OP is otherwise engaged, I cannot imagine the horror of having my dog stolen and anything that helps them be re-united asap is worth a go.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

I do hope you asked him as he would not appreciate you giving out his number to strangers when people can contact me by pm themselves.

Thanks for the help kitsune, it was well executed as always! 

Guys; this puppy has been with my friend a week already- we hve already spoken to the authorities and the details have been in locality for the past 12 days.
She's not microchipped as the vet obv checked (being the first port of call of course) police were told also and she was not stated as 'lost' from there
side but posters and details passed.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

No problem! Obviously as your username is your real name, Karine is aware of your facebook profile - I havent passed any details of Tony through, rather pointed her to his facebook profile.  That mixed with the fact his location is the same as yours makes it very easy to track you down and obviously as Karine has suggested this is a police matter I would imagine they will be in touch soon.  Fingers crossed you get that reward!


----------



## KarineGSD (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey would you reply to my private message please i am not sure if i have done it right sorry if not.  i have forwarded the photo on to the family and they are sure it is their dog and would like to speak to you asap please.


----------



## SusieT (1 June 2010)

Am I the only one concerned that by posting a pic and details of chips et.c it would be very easy for anyone to say this was their dog? As it's difficult for a 9week old pup to show they reocgnise the owners :S


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Good call Susie!!!! But I think ofcourseyoucan is very interested in this pup so if the owners can't be traced - which it seems they wont be if the dog isnt microchipped OR tattooed (odd for £500> of dog) - it will surely get an awesome forever home with them!!


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

KarineGSD said:



			emmakatemassey would you reply to my private message please i am not sure if i have done it right sorry if not.  i have forwarded the photo on to the family and they are sure it is their dog and would like to speak to you asap please.
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid I am suspicious of your actions you see- you joined up today just to post on my thread and I fear you are not legitimate so I am not responding to your pm's.
The police have the puppies details and I will let them do their job- afterall they, along with the vets and other such rescues who me
and my friend have contacted will suffice. 

Thankyou for your help all the same.

Kitsune- how lovely to point out my name. Unfort my fb profile is set to hidden so people cannot find me. You see, I dislike my public life being broadcast to people.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2010)

Who's posting details of chips? They're often many, many digits long anyway.
A lot of GSD pups all look the same anyway 

This is why it is critical to have your pup microchipped at the least, also tattooed and DNA'd if that is available to you and to buy only from breeders who do this.
A DNA test can confirm the pup is from the sire and dam and only from those dogs.


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey said:



			I'm afraid I am suspicious of your actions you see- you joined up today just to post on my thread and I fear you are not legitimate so I am not responding to your pm's.
The police have the puppies details and I will let them do their job- afterall they, along with the vets and other such rescues who me
and my friend have contacted will suffice. 

Thankyou for your help all the same.

Kitsune- how lovely to point out my name. Unfort my fb profile is set to hidden so people cannot find me. You see, I dislike my public life being broadcast to people.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of people sign up if they see something they can help with, surely any help could be appreciated.

If the people you contacted already will suffice, then why post on here?!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2010)

PS a lot of people have now been notified of this puppy on other sites.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

I believe Karine is affiliated to [URL removed] but as I say I have pointed out contact details for Anthony anyway and Karine has my details - along with all the places I have stayed/lived in the past 2 years.  Its a bit dangerous the internet, everyone knows someone who knows some details about you!


----------



## Spudlet (1 June 2010)

I feel like I've wandered into the middle of some kind of domestic

Hope the pup finds its way home.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

And FYI if it helps Emma, your profile may be set to private, however everyone can see where you work etc....


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Sorry that site isnt right,  I have been emailing all the local breeders and its stuck on my C and P  sorry pups for homes


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Had a nose did you Jen?

I only posted caveman as it was a cutie, I assumed (wrongly that people would appreciate it) 

Jen- when I needed your help you were not there so I certainly don't want your help now.

Karine can facebook me if she wishes. 
I agree with the other poster about pics/chips etc.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Yes!! While I was passing on your details to the dogs owners, obviously main thing is the dog goes home to the people who paid a LOT of money for it - I'm sure we agree on that


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 June 2010)

I always appreciate a pic of a cute sheppy pup but it is highly unusual for a 7/8 wk old pup in that condition to be dumped by a breeder and/or new owners so a lot of people assumed it had been stolen then dumped when it became to hot to handle/they didn't know how to look after it.
Even the scuzziest or most irresponsible people would try and hawk it on a free website for a few hundred, so in that respect, I am very pleased and thankful that you and your friend have been looking after her.

I've been in GSDs a long time and I have never heard of a pup of that age just being 'found' and no one kicking up a fuss about it, IE somehow wandered from the litter, stolen etc and as mentioned, I will never forget about that poor litter torn away from their mum 

Like I say, I hope she gets sorted, either way.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey said:



			Had a nose did you Jen?

I only posted caveman as it was a cutie, I assumed (wrongly that people would appreciate it) 

Jen- when I needed your help you were not there so I certainly don't want your help now.

Karine can facebook me if she wishes. 
I agree with the other poster about pics/chips etc.
		
Click to expand...

Its Cavem LOL.  I'm sorry EKM but I thought you were trying to find a home/trace the owners of this pup.   You said your friend who found her couldn't keep her, and you can't keep her, so surely it needs sorting.  Have you contacted ofcourseyou can?  Alternatively I think one of the breeders in your area would be prepared to take her in if nudged a bit more.


----------



## galaxy (1 June 2010)

poor pup, hope she finds her owners...

Not all pups are chipped when they leave their breeder.  I got my pup from a reputable breeder  (and he was over £500!) and although they had wanted them chipped, their vet wouldn't do it to such young pups (8weeks).  When I took him to my vets he said it wasn't that uncommon...


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Out of interest you may want to report it to the police again, as the lovely gentleman I just spoke to at Gwent police didn't seem to have anything on his record for a found german shepherd pup.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

It was found in Blackwood but i shall indeed ring again.

As i said before kitsune, i do not want your help.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

I'm helping the dog and the owners

And also you may want to make Cardiff dog warden and the Caerphilly dog warden know - as they don't seem to know either.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

And Blackwood is covered by Gwent police, or at least they seem to think so!! Who knows though!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

I'd second this, definitely contact the dog warden for the area, they are often peoples first port of call when they lose a dog.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

And maybe the police, although it was stated that had already been done.  Though the police seem to know nothing about it!


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

I never said it wasnt, i rang the dog warden myself aswell thankyou so they do know.

I will keep people posted on the progress.

Fingers crossed for the little un.

(Good idea changing your own privacy settings jen- you had forgetten about that until now, hadnt you?)


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Kitsune said:



			And maybe the police, although it was stated that had already been done.  Though the police seem to know nothing about it!
		
Click to expand...

Youve done it all for a second time it seems anyway jen so its saved me the hassle.


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

Sorry, just sometimes its easy to miss the obvious contacts.  I've linked this thread to a few gsd forums so hopefully if she has been stolen we will soon find out.  Can you try and post some more pictures (playing with your other dogs is fine) , it shouldn't be a problem with false claims of ownership, as CC says she can always be DNA tested as I am still of the opinion she is from a well bred line.


----------



## soloabe (1 June 2010)

I think its rather ridiculous EKM that you are spending time sending sarcastic messages on here when you should be grateful for all the help people are trying to give after all its about reuniting the puppy with its owners not about you.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

katielou_houston said:



			I think its rather ridiculous EKM that you are spending time sending sarcastic messages on here when you should be grateful for all the help people are trying to give after all its about reuniting the puppy with its owners not about you.
		
Click to expand...

KH- You have no idea of the history with the equally sarcastic kitsune so i suggest you dont comment on it.
I have taken the help of the others and as i said before most authorities had been contacted i merely thought the picture was cute.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

I'm just trying to help, I just think its a big oversight that the local dog wardens AND police know nothing about it.

Out of interest which rescues and vets know about the dog EKM??


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Oh and I haven't reported it - I just checked with Gwent and South Wales police if it had been reported - OH and I checked with Cardiff AND Caerphilly dog warden, who said nothing had been reported.

Funny that.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Thankyou to all the people who have provided useful help:

I will post again on progress!


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey said:



			as i said before most authorities had been contacted
		
Click to expand...

Everyone apart from the police and the dog warden it would seem   put them on your to do list as they would be the people I would call IF my little 8 week old pedigree GSD pup had found her way into someone elses hands.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Kitsune said:



			Oh and I haven't reported it - I just checked with Gwent and South Wales police if it had been reported - OH and I checked with Cardiff AND Caerphilly dog warden, who said nothing had been reported.

Funny that.
		
Click to expand...

I find it hard to beleive anything you say anymore jen, im just not interested.

This thread has been ruined by your remarks and my replies, im not replying anymore- you can continue to your hearts content.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Would anyone else like the numbers of South Wales and Gwent police OR Cardiff and Caerphilly dog warden to verify what I've just said?  Or is it now just plainly obvious that there's more to this than meets the eye?

You don't need to say any more, I think the thread speaks for itself.

And why wouldnt you be interested?  I'm only trying to help as half the people you say you have spoken to, don't seem to have spoken to you - so in the interests of the pup finding its owner, is it not good that Ive told you?


----------



## SusieT (1 June 2010)

-wanders out of the domestic-


----------



## CAYLA (1 June 2010)

No commet re the anything other than if you need advice on the best way to go rehoming the puppy as in advice on home visits and back up, please offer back up for the puppy or possibly turn over to a reputable rescue so they can offer back up, chip, vaxes and neuter in the future as the good ones will do, you can Pm me if you like.

Just to add, guys I have to say, it's not that unusual to come across abandoned pedigrees at this age either, I had a puppy shephers handed to me at a meer 8 weeks old, he was found sitting on the pavement in a busy city center, it was the police who handed him over too, he turned out to be stunning, but I also see the argument of finding an owner if the puppy is stolen, but I also see the point of airing on caution, alot of people will claim this that and tuther, so you have to becareful not to jsut let the world and it's neighbour know the in and outs of everything, there is a correct channel to these things.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

The thread shows you have gone out of your way to make an issue out of something that is nothing to do with this forum as in reality you have done this because you have an issue with me.

This thread has been reported already.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

What have you reported it for out of interest?  Someone checking up on your story?  I didn't know that was against forum rules, the matter of a perhaps stolen expensive dog NOT being reported to the police however, may be a little more important.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

I never stated I reported it, just that it had been reported.

But i would imagine:

You mentioned my housemates name on this forum
You diverted people to view my FB profile to see my job
You have insinuated that 'you have lived in many places' of course we both know you know where i used to live and i feel this was close to being a threat- i do not doubt you have taken pleasure in giving this out to people also.

As i said said, i have lost interest- i hope you have enjoyed your posts.


----------



## lexiedhb (1 June 2010)

EH? surely if someone gives you a stray pup you check it has been reported to EVERY authority yourself- before handing it in to a rescue, instead of just looking after it yourself??


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

All that information is freely available on the internet, meaning no breach of your security has been made.  Anyone with a brain could find out the same information.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			EH? surely if someone gives you a stray pup you check it has been reported to EVERY authority yourself- before handing it in to a rescue, instead of just looking after it yourself??
		
Click to expand...

No one gave me anything, my friend found it but couldnt keep it at her house as her dogs didnt get on with it. She had reported it to the authorities.


----------



## lexiedhb (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey said:



			No one gave me anything, my friend found it but couldnt keep it at her house as her dogs didnt get on with it. She had reported it to the authorities.
		
Click to expand...

but you cant keep it either... so why wasnt it taken to a rescue??? Sorry just seems odd to me, if I found a pup, I would take said pup to the police stattion, so it could be placed in a rescue, and rehomed if noone came forward as its owners........ as atm surely the owners wouldnt know where to look for it as it is at your house, and not at thew ploice station/local rescue etc??

Just my opinion!


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Kitsune said:



			All that information is freely available on the internet, meaning no breach of your security has been made.  Anyone with a brain could find out the same information.
		
Click to expand...

No, my housemates name is not available freely on the internet as people do not know who he is ONLY you do and No nor is my address- again, only YOU do.

I know plenty about you from your posts and history but i do not divulge them on here like you do so freely about mine.

Would it not be preferred if in future we do not comment on each others posts, i never comment on yours and i would appreciate it if you could do the same for me.


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Sorry but if its about a perhaps stolen dog, I don't particularly care about the lines of politeness!


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

Lexie- thanks for your opinion.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (1 June 2010)

shame this post has gone awry! i am happy to give the pup a good permenant home, get her chipped and vaccinated and spayed when old enough. i am happy to have my home checked and can supply vet references (the vets leave their dogs with me when they go on holiday!!) and am prepared to collect her. or pay petrol for her to be brought to me and home checked!!! nice country home with acres to play in and a river for swimming and lots of human and dog and cat and equine company!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (1 June 2010)

Ok not exactly sure what is going on here, but I think the reason Kitsune originally commented on this thread was because a lot of us drew it to her attention, as we knew she was looking for a shep pup.  However, if we could just get back to the pup, a lady from GSD rescue is prepared to take her and is confident she can find her a home if she is not claimed, but in the meantime is prepared to hang on to her whilst efforts are made to see if she has been stolen.  As it seems your friend is really the one responsible for the pup could you perhaps pm me her contact details.
Thanks


----------



## Ranyhyn (1 June 2010)

Thats great news MM, GSDr will look after the pup


----------



## Jim Moriarty (1 June 2010)

What is this, Eastenders!

I think you two need to get a room, preferably one with a boxing ring in it.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (1 June 2010)

WTF was that all about  EKM, either you want to help the puppy or you dont, seems to me like you had missed some 'obvious' people to contact whom Kitsune pointed out?  Hope the poor little thing finds a good home


----------



## minmax (1 June 2010)

OK, is this puppy still in need of a home?? If it is, I am looking for a bitch pup. I would take her. PM me details if you prefer.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 June 2010)

Emm@K@te, if the pup is your no.1 concern then t@ke up MMs offer.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

I cant give out my friends details until ive heard back that shes ok with me giving her number so im waiting as she is the one responsible- Patience and all that.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 June 2010)

No, you've got the pup, therefore you @re the one responsible.  She doesn't own the pup, you don't own the pup but h@ve chosen to c@re for her. You post @bout @ young pup @b@ndoned & then choose not to @ct.  If you w@nt to keep the pup without trying to tr@ce @ny owners, then get on with it & cl@im finders keepers - just don't piss people @bout.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			No, you've got the pup, therefore you @re the one responsible.  She doesn't own the pup, you don't own the pup but h@ve chosen to c@re for her. You post @bout @ young pup @b@ndoned & then choose not to @ct.  If you w@nt to keep the pup without trying to tr@ce @ny owners, then get on with it & cl@im finders keepers - just don't piss people @bout.
		
Click to expand...

Stop following the crowd: MM has asked for my friends details as she knows more about where it was found etc.. that is what i will give her.
End of.


----------



## minmax (1 June 2010)

Blimey, don't some people get their pants in a twist?? 
If you or your friend need a home for this pup, and what has already been offered isn't what you want todo, my offer still stands. If you look me up on here you would find my recent post re looking for another GSD.
Hope it all gets sorted


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 June 2010)

When?

H@s your friend @ mobile phone? 

Mi@nline phone?

Em@il?

Work Number?

Does she live down the ro@d or 100 miles @w@y?

This thre@d st@rted this morning & still no progress.


@s you c@n see, p@tience isn't one of my virtues, but getting to the crux of the problem is.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

minmax said:



			Blimey, don't some people get their pants in a twist?? 
If you or your friend need a home for this pup, and what has already been offered isn't what you want todo, my offer still stands. If you look me up on here you would find my recent post re looking for another GSD.
Hope it all gets sorted
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou.. I already have one person who is also interested (and they contacted me first- I have there details also so that hopefully if the pup goes to MM's friend and its owners are not found then they already have a home that has been offered as i will pass it on)
However i would def say ask MM for her friends details and then perhaps you can register your details there and go from there and they can decide from that end.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			When?

H@s your friend @ mobile phone? 

Mi@nline phone?

Em@il?

Work Number?

Does she live down the ro@d or 100 miles @w@y?

This thre@d st@rted this morning & still no progress.


@s you c@n see, p@tience isn't one of my virtues, but getting to the crux of the problem is.
		
Click to expand...


Its not your problem, nor is it mine. 
Kitsune has already given out enough of my details.. the rest is with the people who need to have it. I will pass onto MM when my friend gets back to me as i stated.


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 June 2010)

You @lre@dy h@ve someone interested? WTF!

Not onto @ little e@rner @re you?

I feel terribly s@d for th@t pup, if it w@s genuinly @b@ndoned.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			You @lre@dy h@ve someone interested? WTF!

Not onto @ little e@rner @re you?

I feel terribly s@d for th@t pup, if it w@s genuinly @b@ndoned.
		
Click to expand...

Are you for real?
Seriously?

The person interested is a fellow forum member who MM has already seen they have noted an interest. Your boring me now, this thread was over a few hours ago (Your abit late with the insults unfortunately)


----------



## Jim Moriarty (1 June 2010)

emmakatemassey said:



			Its not your problem, nor is it mine.
		
Click to expand...

Forgive me but, by taking the dog in I'd suggest it _is very much _your 'problem'. It's what we refer to as _taking responsibility for one's actions_.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

JimMoriarty said:



			Forgive me but, by taking the dog in I'd suggest it _is very much _your 'problem'. It's what we refer to as _taking responsibility for one's actions_.
		
Click to expand...

I do not need to do such things, i am looking after it- its certainly no problem of mine i can assure you, infact its quite an unproblem and rather well behaved for a pup


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (1 June 2010)

JM- I think this post is one big wind up, - oh well, theres bugger @ll on the box tonight.  

Emm@K@te - I @m 100% for re@l & I h@ve @ feeling you're 100% bull****.


----------



## IWTO (1 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			JM- I think this post is one big wind up, - oh well, theres bugger @ll on the box tonight.  

Emm@K@te - I @m 100% for re@l & Your 100% bull****.
		
Click to expand...

Isnt that what they all say? (Im no troll, im a real live person!)
-Although tbh i dont care what you think.
Can i ask, why dont you do 'a's? Why are they all '@'?


----------



## Jim Moriarty (1 June 2010)

blazingsaddles said:



			JM- I think this post is one big wind up, - oh well, theres bugger @ll on the box tonight.  

Emm@K@te - I @m 100% for re@l & I h@ve @ feeling you're 100% bull****.
		
Click to expand...

There do seem to be more than a few inconsistencies dotted about the thread, and a distinct lack of concern or care in certain quarters. I can only put it down to immaturity and/or perhaps a lack of life-experience in some respects.


----------



## harkback (2 June 2010)

Blazingsaddles and JimMoriaty are implying fraud by the OP, this needs to be reported to H&H admin, and the police.


----------



## lexiedhb (2 June 2010)

harkback said:



			Blazingsaddles and JimMoriaty are implying fraud by the OP, this needs to be reported to H&H admin, and the police.
		
Click to expand...

LOL- settle petal!!


----------



## Jim Moriarty (2 June 2010)

harkback said:



			JimMoriaty are implying fraud by the OP, this needs to be reported to H&H admin, and the police.
		
Click to expand...

You have a very vivid imagination. Explain, please do, where these, alleged, implications lay?


----------



## scallywags (2 June 2010)

I'm not getting involved in arguements. But you cant rehome a potentially stolen / abandoned dog, until youve claimed it legally as your own, through proper chanels.  Please ignore if you have done this!

A couple of yrs ago, my sister came across a skin and bone GSD down a rural farm track. She brought him home, and fed / watered him. And called the police, dog warden and all rescue centres, boarding kennels etc, I also went knocking door to door, down the 5 mile stretch where he was found!
 We had to fill in a load of paperwork, just to keep him on our property legally (the local rescues were full, and dog warden inspected our property as suitable) I cant remember exactly but I think we had to wait 3 weeks, to claim him as ours, (after all paperwork was filled in) so there was plenty of time for the owners to come forward. 

I cant imagine someones not looking for such a gorg girl. As said previously DNA testing will easily rule out the frauds wanting a free pup.


----------



## Riz (2 June 2010)

Blimey!!!!  It seems every thread I click on at the moment goes downhill quite rapidly.....I was just expecting to see a cute puppy - not a whole soap opera acted out!!


----------



## lexiedhb (2 June 2010)

scallywags said:



			I'm not getting involved in arguements. But you cant rehome a potentially stolen / abandoned dog, until youve claimed it legally as your own, through proper chanels.
		
Click to expand...

The OP does not WNAT to keep this pup



scallywags said:



			I cant imagine someones not looking for such a gorg girl. As said previously DNA testing will easily rule out the frauds wanting a free pup.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I said, and it wont be found in someones house, unless all the authorities know where it is!


----------



## harkback (2 June 2010)

JimMoriarty said:



			You have a very vivid imagination. Explain, please do, where these, alleged, implications lay?
		
Click to expand...

As you wrote:- "There do seem to be more than a few inconsistencies dotted about the thread"

And blazingsaddles wrote: - "Not onto @ little e@rner @re you?

I feel terribly s@d for th@t pup, if it w@s genuinly @b@ndoned."

Both direct accusations of fraud.


----------



## Sleighfarer (2 June 2010)

Has nobody looked on LostDogs for stolen GSD pups? I'll go and have a look...


----------



## Sleighfarer (2 June 2010)

Or even DogLost


----------



## Sleighfarer (2 June 2010)

Doesn't look like it... Might be worth phoning them, though.


----------



## Jim Moriarty (2 June 2010)

harkback said:



			As you wrote:- "There do seem to be more than a few inconsistencies dotted about the thread"

Both direct accusations of fraud.
		
Click to expand...

Don't give up the day job Perry Mason, you'd never make it as a lawyer.

There _are _inconsistencies in the thread, that's a *fact *not an accusation.

Do keep up at the back.


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2010)

Ah, just like on every other dog forum, at every dog show, in every canine publication - say 'German Shepherd' and watch the fighting begin.

No wonder we're going out on our own   it's just going to be so much easier. And calmer


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 June 2010)

I've been trying to keep out of this thread as it has descended into farce, but just wanted to point out that GSD Rescue have the means to contact the relevant authorities etc and would know how to go about rehoming this pup legally, they deal with dozens of abandoned dogs.  Unfortunately the OP has not yet got back to me with further details of either herself or her friend to pass on to the rescue.


----------



## lexiedhb (2 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Ah, just like on every other dog forum, at every dog show, in every canine publication - say 'German Shepherd' and watch the fighting begin.

No wonder we're going out on our own   it's just going to be so much easier. And calmer 

Click to expand...

Really, blimey- what do folk have against GSD's??!! I would of said exactly the same thing about any pup to be honest!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2010)

I think they are just magic words


----------



## Spudlet (2 June 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			Really, blimey- what do folk have against GSD's??!! I would of said exactly the same thing about any pup to be honest!! 

Click to expand...

It's not the dogs - it's the owners! **_looks furtively over shoulder and drops voice to whisper_** That CaveCanem - she bit a mans ear off last week for looking funny at Bodo, and that MurphysMinder has a set of brass knuckles in her pocket at all times. Lethal, I tells ya!


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2010)

Oh I got accused of 'ruining the breed' on Saturday night, by a Cavalier breeder


----------



## Spudlet (2 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Oh I got accused of 'ruining the breed' on Saturday night, by a Cavalier breeder 

Click to expand...

They haven't been seen since


----------



## Jim Moriarty (2 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Oh I got accused of 'ruining the breed' on Saturday night, by a Cavalier breeder 

Click to expand...

LOL That's a bit rich!


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2010)

Asked him to come down at the weekend and watch the Working classes (hips, elbows, bitework/courage test all have to be passed before entry) but he declined.
So he's sleeping with the fishes now


----------



## lexiedhb (2 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			They haven't been seen since

Click to expand...


LMAO... oh I see, so its actually the owners that people cross the road to avoid.... get it now, i really ought to be more careful of the chap who has 2 down my road in future!!!


----------



## Spudlet (2 June 2010)

lexiedhb said:



			LMAO... oh I see, so its actually the owners that people cross the road to avoid.... get it now, i really ought to be more careful of the chap who has 2 down my road in future!!! 

Click to expand...

Never show fear, just back away sloooowly, avoiding eye contact...


----------



## CorvusCorax (2 June 2010)

Whaddya talkin' about?
Bada bing!


----------



## scallywags (2 June 2010)

Quote:
Originally Posted by scallywags  
I'm not getting involved in arguements. But you cant rehome a potentially stolen / abandoned dog, until youve claimed it legally as your own, through proper chanels. 



lexiedhb said:



			The OP does not WNAT to keep this pup
		
Click to expand...

I understand this, but by the sounds of it, the OP is planning on rehoming the pup themselves, and not through a rescue or rehoming centre. Or they would have taken it to a centre by now. So OP should legally claim the pup as theres first, and then rehome as they choose, or hand her over to an approprate rescue, like the GSD rehoming.


----------



## TheCookieMonster (2 June 2010)

aww he is beautiful.. how could anyone ever abandoned a puppy like that  its so sad!


----------



## lexiedhb (2 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			Never show fear, just back away sloooowly, avoiding eye contact...

Click to expand...


Oh blimey been doing it ALL wrong, my standard greeting is " hello gorgeous" followed by a big belly rub...... thats his dogs not him BTW!!!


----------



## MurphysMinder (2 June 2010)

LOL you want to be careful spudlet, CC might be across the water but you will be meeting my knuckle dusters and I in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Spudlet (2 June 2010)

MurphysMinder said:



			LOL you want to be careful spudlet, CC might be across the water but you will be meeting my knuckle dusters and I in a couple of weeks.

Click to expand...

ARRRGGGGHHHHHHHH!

*ignores own advice and flees thread, shrieking*


----------



## FestiveSpirit (2 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			Ah, just like on every other dog forum, at every dog show, in every canine publication - say 'German Shepherd' and watch the fighting begin.

No wonder we're going out on our own   it's just going to be so much easier. And calmer 

Click to expand...

You took the words right out of my mouth - typical flipping German Shepherd debate, do you lot not know that trolls are not allowed in AAD? 

Did PMSL at the Cavalier breeder, although of course Cavaliers are SO sound compared to German Shepherds.....


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (7 June 2010)

does anyone know what has happened to this puppy? my offer of a good permenant home still stands, but OP is not replying to any pms?


----------



## Spudlet (7 June 2010)

It's my belief that this was a wind-up post designed to get at Kitty. Sad or what


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2010)

Wow. Sad. Don't suppose there will be any recent pics then?


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 June 2010)

Tbh I think its more than sad, its absolutely b***dy pathetic. A lot of people offered genuine help to the OP (and I note she has now changed her name) and I hope she feels ashamed of herself.


----------



## dozzie (7 June 2010)

Spudlet said:



			It's my belief that this was a wind-up post designed to get at Kitty. Sad or what

Click to expand...

Really???? How bizarre! I didnt think EF was like that. 

TBF I think she changed her nme because she didnt change when the forum went over like we did. So soeone, probbly her, already had her name. 

Anyways, I think Kitty held her own.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2010)

I feel like a bit of a tit putting it on Facebook and GSD forums 
You try and help folk.....


----------



## MurphysMinder (7 June 2010)

CaveCanem said:



			I feel like a bit of a tit putting it on Facebook and GSD forums 
You try and help folk.....
		
Click to expand...

You and me both CC.


----------



## Spudlet (7 June 2010)

I could be wrong, but it has that kind of a feeling, especially when combined with another niggly post the OP made when Kitty found Zarno.


----------



## CorvusCorax (7 June 2010)

Oh yes, about all the money she could make off him, LMAO, one of the most successful breeders/exhibitors I know is a multi-millionaire and I can tell you, he hasn't made a penny of it off dogs, because he does it right.


----------

